# Chroma Haiku Pro - Great Knife or Best Knife (or did I just waste my money)



## xaxxon (Dec 18, 2012)

Just bought a Haiku Pro HP-03 and it's arriving Thursday. Money aside for a second, did I get a decent knife?

http://www.chroma-cutlery.com/haiku-pro


----------



## xaxxon (Dec 18, 2012)

Knife showed up.. it's pretty.

http://i.imgur.com/ntGVs.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/8b9FH.jpg

Question, there are scrape marks on the back of the blade. Are these normal? They're a bit hard to see..

http://i.imgur.com/AXywC.jpg


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 9, 2012)

well all i can say is it's still better than the chroma models with metal handles. =D


----------

